# A/F Blue Turtleneck



## Leeworthy (2 Dec 2008)

Anyone know if there is an A/F Blue Turtleneck that is in issue and authorized to wear with your CADPAT?


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 Dec 2008)

There is one for Aircrew.  Do you guys have the same shirts we do?


----------



## BinRat55 (2 Dec 2008)

FarmerD said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there is an A/F Blue Turtleneck that is in issue and authorized to wear with your CADPAT?



Soon:   http://www.forces.gc.ca/cems/ItemsAndClothing/Underwear/LWTU_e.htm


----------



## Leeworthy (3 Dec 2008)

Yup, I wear a blue t-shirt, I wonder what classifies you as aircrew? If I fly or an in a flying squadron does that entitle me to it?


----------



## SupersonicMax (3 Dec 2008)

Aircrew is someone that flies.  So if you're in a squadron but don't fly, then you're not aircrew (Pilots, FE, Navs, AESOPS are aircrew).

I'd just go to the Supply and ask for a turtleneck long sleeve shirt, see what they say.  If they say they don't have any, that's bullcrap.  I have 5 in my drawers that I don't use.


----------



## Leeworthy (4 Dec 2008)

Sounds good. Ill stop in after they open at like 10 am lol, and then close at like 2. Damn supply.


----------



## BinRat55 (4 Dec 2008)

FarmerD said:
			
		

> Sounds good. Ill stop in after they open at like 10 am lol, and then close at like 2. Damn supply.



Not very nice... we have jobs too - understrength and all. If you have questions about the hours that your clothing stores keeps, feel free to pop in and ask the I/C to explain to you WHY they do - then, if you can't lend a hand, don't complain.


----------



## Leeworthy (4 Dec 2008)

Every trade is under stengthed. You dont see the clerks openeing at 10, and closing at 2? Not to mention if you just happen to actually show up at 1430 you get the luxury of watching everyone run to their cars and go home. Working? Lemme guess they ALL have to run to different depots around the GEO Area and pick stuff up?

Maybe your base is crazy busy and have a valid reason to close when they do, but not on this base.


----------



## BinRat55 (4 Dec 2008)

FarmerD said:
			
		

> Every trade is under stengthed. You dont see the clerks openeing at 10, and closing at 2? Not to mention if you just happen to actually show up at 1430 you get the luxury of watching everyone run to their cars and go home. Working? Lemme guess they ALL have to run to different depots around the GEO Area and pick stuff up?
> 
> Maybe your base is crazy busy and have a valid reason to close when they do, but not on this base.



I hardly think there are supply techs anywhere coming in to work at 10 and leaving at 2 - methinks you're being a little dramatic!! I have staff who do PT in the AM and other staff doing PT in the PM, but I guarantee you my friend - we work a full 9 hours plus - all of us, not just on my base. 

Again, why don't you question it? If there is a legitimate complaint there it will be dealt with.

Seeing as your profile is incomplete, did you actually say where you are? I would be absolutely thrilled to address your complaints and have an answer for you soonest.


----------



## Leeworthy (4 Dec 2008)

My profile is vague, and unfortunatly, I cannot let you know which base I am on. But, I DO know there are some who do PT, but the fact still remains that this base has the worst customer service, and NOT just the Supply Trade.

In the past, when I have sent mbrs to Supply to be kitted for a MRP or a TAV, supply's response and I quote was "sorry you need to make an appt" I then said, well mbr is deploying tomorrow, and needs this kit, oh well you still need to make an appt. Okay I would like to make an appt, okay earliest I have is next week.

Let my Supr know, they call, and get the same response. Pretty bad, when you have to have a CO contact Supply to have them kit a mbr for a deployment that was last minute.. That is the kind of service that we have come to see on this particular base. And it has been addressed in the past, and it seems to go no where. Again, Im not saying all Supp Techs are like this, because I too and in the Logistics Branch and know there are good ones out there.


----------



## Leeworthy (4 Dec 2008)

And just a quick Snippet from an RO

15.  Clothing Stores Operating Hours effective 04 Feb 2008 / En Vigueur le 01 Fév 2008 Nouvelles heures d’ouverture du magasin d’habillement  

      1.	Clothing Stores hours of operation will be as follows / Les heures d’ouverture du magasin d’habillement sont les suivantes :

Monday - Friday: 0900 hrs to 1400 hrs / de 09 h  à 14 h, du lundi au vendredi

Sorry it was 9 AM


----------



## BinRat55 (4 Dec 2008)

FarmerD said:
			
		

> My profile is vague, and unfortunatly, I cannot let you know which base I am on. But, I DO know there are some who do PT, but the fact still remains that this base has the worst customer service, and NOT just the Supply Trade.
> 
> In the past, when I have sent mbrs to Supply to be kitted for a MRP or a TAV, supply's response and I quote was "sorry you need to make an appt" I then said, well mbr is deploying tomorrow, and needs this kit, oh well you still need to make an appt. Okay I would like to make an appt, okay earliest I have is next week.
> 
> Let my Supr know, they call, and get the same response. Pretty bad, when you have to have a CO contact Supply to have them kit a mbr for a deployment that was last minute.. That is the kind of service that we have come to see on this particular base. And it has been addressed in the past, and it seems to go no where. Again, Im not saying all Supp Techs are like this, because I too and in the Logistics Branch and know there are good ones out there.



It is absolutely impossible to find out today and leave tomorrow. If you are waiting until the last minute to send pers to Clothing for an out-bound kitting they have every right to be pissed - do you realize how much work this involves? Deployments don't happen "last minute". I see the messages and know the timings. I myself have deployed 4 times and the quickest they were able to get me out was a week and a half - I was in front of the Clothing Stores staff 20 minutes after I found out - making an appointment and giving them a copy of my tasking msg. I will have my staff drop things for emergencies, but if you want to wait a few weeks and THEN call it an emergency, tough - your problem, not mine - I have better things to do than to attempt to justify to MY Log O why I have to place so many priority 1 demands and bog down the system with preventable high cost shipping...get my point yet?

I completely understand that you don't see ALL supply techs this way, but you (and those like you) need to see our point - we have rules too. We just don't make shit appear on demand. It takes time to deal with a customer, some a lot longer that others - there are policies in place from a lot higher than the MCpl in the back.


----------



## BinRat55 (4 Dec 2008)

FarmerD said:
			
		

> And just a quick Snippet from an RO
> 
> 15.  Clothing Stores Operating Hours effective 04 Feb 2008 / En Vigueur le 01 Fév 2008 Nouvelles heures d’ouverture du magasin d’habillement
> 
> ...



And just because they open and close at these EXTREMELY fair and posted timings, doesn't mean they all go home at close...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Dec 2008)

FarmerD said:
			
		

> And just a quick Snippet from an RO
> 
> 15.  Clothing Stores Operating Hours effective 04 Feb 2008 / En Vigueur le 01 Fév 2008 Nouvelles heures d’ouverture du magasin d’habillement
> 
> ...





			
				BinRat55 said:
			
		

> And just because they open and close at these EXTREMELY fair and posted timings, doesn't mean they all go home at close...



Right Bin and here at CFS St. John's posted times are 0800-1200 hrs general counter service, rest of the day is Emergency/Appt only.


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Dec 2008)

FarmerD said:
			
		

> Every trade is under stengthed. You dont see the clerks openeing at 10, and closing at 2? Not to mention if you just happen to actually show up at 1430 you get the luxury of watching everyone run to their cars and go home. Working? Lemme guess they ALL have to run to different depots around the GEO Area and pick stuff up?
> 
> Maybe your base is crazy busy and have a valid reason to close when they do, but not on this base.



FarmerD, no need to be snarky here.  

Look across the base to the other side and watch those big things moving at all hours of the day and tell us the base isn't busy.

If any one was on [XX] hours/days/weeks standby to move, then who declared them OPRED for their task if they didn't have everything they needed within their NTM?  If you still stand by the fact that one of your buds was hard done by, let me know and I'll generically make the point to your CO's boss next time I brief him...and he'll politely make the point to the "once removed from the biggest" Boss who would be very interested to know that one of the bases underneath his Command was failing to hit the mark...

G2G


----------

